# $60 E.L.F Haul, picture heavy



## sayonara (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's everything listed....
(oh and Revlon Nude attitude and 2 nyc glosses ..)

Mineral Lipsticks (I'm so in love with these)
Nicely Nude
Pouty Petal
Party Pink
Cool Coral
Barely Bitten
Fiery Fuchsia
Royal Red
Rosy Tan
Natural Nymph
Runway Pink

Everything else is the studio line...
183601 blushed/bronzed
184002 Complexion Brush
184004 Fan Brush
184008 Eyeshadow "C" Brush (my 2nd one because I love the first one SO much)
183701 Warm Bronzer
183703 Golden Bronzer
182503 First Date (lip stain)
183131 Peachy Keen (blush)
183132 Tickled Pink (blush)
183133 Candid Coral (blush)
183134 Mellow Mauve (blush)
183135 Berry Merry (blush)
181128 Raspberry Truffle (eyeshadow ... a pretty good dupe for a mac shadow that I can't remember the name)
181130 Charcoal (eyeshadow)
183331 High Definition Powder
183401 Mineral Infused Face Primer (i'm kind of liking this stuff so far)
281602 ivory/medium (eyebrow pencil. i don't use the "medium" part because its messy when sharpening and I like powder better but .. the ivory is a pretty good dupe for Benefit's High Brow but only $3 so I got 2 because the one I use EVERYDAY is almost done)
(forgot to take a pic of the fan brush but we all know what a fan brush looks like)

Yeah I know, all that for $60? The HD powder and the Primer are both $6 =/ But I put in 2 separate orders do I could do 2 separate codes, the shipping was WORTH IT because i'm in LOVE with these products..


































(just wanted to randomly throw that in there for comparison because when i looked at them all next to each other in the tube they look the same to me but on my hand they're a little different but still pretty similar ...)

(I've been doing a lot of hauling lately .. I should update my collection post haha)


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 20, 2009)

Great haul! All for $60 sounds fab to me! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice haul!

Quick question in the 1st picture (the studio blushes) whats the name of the last blush, the one that is on it's own? Look pretty!


----------



## Sass (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice haul!


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome haul, enjoy


----------



## missmay (Nov 20, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet haul!


----------



## sayonara (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Nice haul!

Quick question in the 1st picture (the studio blushes) whats the name of the last blush, the one that is on it's own? Look pretty!_

 
I think its tickled pink but i'm not sure


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 21, 2009)

awesome haul


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 21, 2009)

Yummy, I freaking love elf 
How good is the primer and powder? LMK when u try it out! Enjoy


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 21, 2009)

I really like the ELF warm bronzer.... gives me a lovely glow without the discoball glittery mess. Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Kragey (Nov 21, 2009)

Oooo, what's the pretty corally lipstick in the back row, far left? I've heard the mineral lipsticks are really sheer, which doesn't appeal to me, but that color looks gorgeous!

Great hall, BTW! If you know what you like from ELF, they can really help you stretch your money.


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

did elf have a sale recently? i'm loving those blushes, great haul!!!


----------



## sayonara (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugypop1* 

 
_did elf have a sale recently? i'm loving those blushes, great haul!!!_

 


all you have to do is google "elf coupon codes" and there will be tons of codes. most of them don't expire. I used a 60% off studio line code for one order and then a 50% off code for the mineral lipstick order


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sayonara* 

 
_all you have to do is google "elf coupon codes" and there will be tons of codes. most of them don't expire. I used a 60% off studio line code for one order and then a 50% off code for the mineral lipstick order_

 
what coupons did u use? I googled, and tried it, all says expire


----------



## sayonara (Nov 21, 2009)

NEWMINB50 50% Off Minerals!
EBNSTU60 60% OFF Studio!


these are the ones I used on the 13th.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 21, 2009)

amazing haulllll jealous!


----------



## crystrill (Nov 23, 2009)

Target started selling elf, maybe I should check them out!


----------



## sayonara (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Target started selling elf, maybe I should check them out!_

 
thats true, but they dont sell the studio line which sucks =(


----------



## cheapglamour (Nov 29, 2009)

so where do you find the studio line?


----------



## machonesty (Dec 2, 2009)

could u swatch the raspberry truffle e/s. always looking for a good dupe


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Dec 4, 2009)

i am trying to decide what i want off this site =] you got alot of good products


----------



## mz_ELLE (Dec 8, 2009)

nice haul!  I actually bought some stuff from E.L.F. a few days ago.  I can't wait.  Right now they're having a 50% off the studio.


----------

